# My Fishing Yak



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully the picture shows up. Picked this up a few months ago from Dick's. I've added a Scotty rod holder, Hummingbird fish finder, paddle holder, anchor, paddle leash and built a small trailer out of PVC to transport the yak from my car to the water. 
Not bad for my first yak. Need to get it on the water more.....


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice setup

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a SOT Future beach and i am happy with it for what I paid. I know of a few people who spent much more money and had problems with holes, cracks, and performance. Most of those people have had their kayaks half as long as I have had mine. People tend to not consider FB a quality kayak but I see no reason why. My kayak goes through some serious abuse and it has stood up to all of it. I did break my flush mount rod holder by flipping my kayak with a catfish rod in the holder but I assume that situation would have broke any rod holder.

Nice yak and good luck.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Not sure why people tend to look down on FB products? Mine floats, holds my fishing gear, gets me into some tight spots, affordable and dammit, chics dig it 
Seriously though, I love my yak and plan to have it for a long time....


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just like there are Ford and chevy guys, there are those guys out there that have there brands and are sticking too it...no matter what you say lol too each his own. I love pedalling my kayak vs paddling it...so everyone should own a pedal yak!!! Hahaha hey lunker...might be going up to lorain tomorrow to hit the big lake. I know your going thru some stuff right now but wanted to throw you an invite. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## master of none (Mar 26, 2013)

love my FB


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

I've love my peddle hobie as well. Ask Rusty what he thinks of peddle yaks. I need to get with ya Rusty for one of those night 40+ cat fish outings


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

While sprinting the home stretch the peddling looks pretty good. But then I would just be complaining about my legs too. 

As for 40+ cats you better let me catching one first. I have been stuck in the 30's for a long time. I see them caught but they are never on my rod.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Great boat, man. I'm a sit inside guy myself.
Should be a solid boat.


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

How do you like your seat? 3 hours is about all I can tolerate. Anyone have good recommendations for seat replacements on a FB? 

The only problem I've had with my FB Trophy 126 is on the bottom, I can see bolts causing dimples in the plastic. This worries me but the bolts have to be there for the seat.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

rkierner said:


> How do you like your seat? 3 hours is about all I can tolerate. Anyone have good recommendations for seat replacements on a FB?
> 
> The only problem I've had with my FB Trophy 126 is on the bottom, I can see bolts causing dimples in the plastic. This worries me but the bolts have to be there for the seat.


Is there any way you can slide something underneath that like an old car floor mat or something? Otherwise, you are going to pretty much end up with an unfixable problem.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Is there any way you can slide something underneath that like an old car floor mat or something? Otherwise, you are going to pretty much end up with an unfixable problem.


That's really, REALLY good advice.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Did you snip the platic bolts that come out the bottom of the seat? That's the first thing I did to mine as I knew it would cause problems down the road. A car mat is a great idea and I happen to have two brand new ones I can use. Actually I only need one so the other is up for grabs if anybody wants it. This will also help me get brownie points with the wife by getting rid of junk that I don't need 
I'm trying to come up with a good way to mount the transducer for my fish finder. I did have the cable ran to the rear of the yak, but the last time out I forgot to mount the transducer. I couldn't find a good place to dock so I fished without it. Kind stinks because I skunked that trip.
Other mods I'm looking to do is the anchor system. Presently I have an anchor attached to rope which clutters up the storage area inside. Also sucks when setting the anchor because I have to reach back to tie it off. 
Other than that my yak is ready to go. I would like to figure out something with the seat. The stock padding isn't too bad, but if I can find something better I'd be a happy camper. 

BTW, is anybody going out this weekend? I have a 3 day weekend so I'm looking to get out for a few hours.....


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Where are you looking to fish? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Where are you looking to fish?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Not sure, but I have a kayak, fishing poles and time. Thinking about Lake Erie somewhere.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm available Saturday. I can do erie as well. Any place in mind? I don't know too many spots out your way but if you'd like to come out this towards downtown we can get into some fish. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just picked up a field and stream eagle talon 12 for 320 from dicks. Would love to go out w/ some people. Havnt caught a thing since buying it.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Where you located? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm in pickerington. I fish hoover and buckeye a lot. Need to get to alum

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A little to far for me lol but good luck! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

